# What do you play in your Haunted House?



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Monopoly and Yhatzee.

Seriously, I have a yard haunt, but I have a playlist of ambient tracks I play on loop. Here are a few:

"The Suffering Darkness"--by Aubrey Hodges (from the "Quake Nintendo 64 soundtrack)
"The Currents Of Space"--by Dino Pacifici
"Screams From The Cemetery"--by Zombie Girl
"Undulating Terrain"--by B. Mustlord & Robert Rich
"Vampire Planet"--by Neil Norman

I also mix in selections from:

The "Quake" soundtrack---by Nine Inch Nails
"Tonight Of The Living Dead"--by 400 Lonely Things
"Demo I" --by Echoes Within The Attic
And, of course, the occasional track from Midnight Syndicate, Nox Arcana, and Sam Haynes.


----------



## mattdogg1223 (Oct 25, 2012)

I do a mixture of movie themes songs such as halloween, nightmare on elm street, friday the 13th, texas chainsaw etc. and have a lot of tracks of sound effects or ambient sounds. Always changing or adding stuff to it every year.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

I took a bunch of different sound FX tracks and mixed them to get the sound I wanted. They aren't music based, though the one in the graveyard eventually has some ambient music come into it.


----------



## jmvlg (Oct 9, 2015)

Managed to find a really good album last year that went down superbly, it also comes with a continuous album mix which last for two hours! Here's the link: https://zonemusicltd.bandcamp.com/album/halloween

Decided to switch it up this year and downloaded this a couple of days ago: https://pokemusic.bandcamp.com/album/spooky-wooky

Both are classic Halloween styled tracks.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

I finally remembered to upload my tracks to Dropbox so I could share them here. These are the tracks I'm using this year in the various areas. Most of the audio is the same as what I used last year, but have had tracks added or tweaked.

I created these by using a wide range of audio files; some downloaded from YouTube, some I paid for, and others came from people on this site. There are anywhere from 12 to 30 tracks used to create each audio file. Because each room/scene wasn't isolated, I tried to create each audio track with the other tracks in mind, so they wouldn't detract too much from the other rooms, as you could usually hear, at least, two rooms from any location in the house.

While I would say this is an "original" creation, I would not say it was completely original, as I didn't actually make any of these sounds. I'm posting them here "For Information Only," as a way for others to hear what I play in my various scenes. There may be copyrighted material here, so I am unable to tell you that you're free to use them.

This first track comes directly from TableTopAudio.com, which is a great site for ambient sounds. They are free to use, but consider making a donation. 
I play this as a backdrop for the lab, which also has thunder and a Jacob's Ladder sound going at all times (these sounds are separate from this audio track, as they're ran through separate speakers).
https://www.dropbox.com/s/a8b47843cthjhf0/AlchemistsLab.mp3?dl=0








This is what's playing in the bathroom. This year, we have a corpsed skeleton sitting on a platform with lights coming up from underneath (over the tub). He is covered in cockroaches and is dressed like a reporter/journalist from the early 20th century. We were trying to give the impression he was investigating and was entrapped by the spirits in the walls.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/cq6p10anbpjy90x/FXbathroom2018.mp3?dl=0









This is the Skeleton Dining Room audio. My goal was to create the illusion the skeleton diners and the dancing couple are coming through the ethereal barrier to enjoy another night of fun and frolic. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qma8tum0vjcqgft/FXDiningRoom2018.mp3?dl=0









The Parlor audio is a backdrop for what's happening in the haunted portrait, which this year contains 2 people from the Unliving Portraits from AtmosFX and the Skeleton Bedtime Story from Total Home FX. Because the Bedtime Story contained actual words, I had to be careful of not drowning out the audio from the TV. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mtg916a8wib7hiw/FXparlor2018.mp3?dl=0









In the Witches Lair, we wanted to give the illusion of a few things, including some horrific creation of a pumpkin sentinel, witch chanting, and the mysteriousness of whatever it is witches do.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bs65vxy70nqza7n/FXWitchRoom2018.mp3?dl=0









The underlying theme for this year is "They're in the Walls!" and you'll here some of the same tracks in each of the above. Mainly, the ghostly whispers of "I see you," which I had hoped people would hear in various places of the house and feel they were being followed or watched by spirits.

This is the audio played in the graveyard and courtyard. While the other tracks were designed to impress a general feeling with few specifics, the graveyard track gives the impression there's a storyline happening, and runs about 8 minutes.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/cwi5cijhzbag8qe/FXgraveyard2018.mp3?dl=0


----------

